# AUSTIN | 700 River | 152m | 500ft | 42 fl | U/C



## Vilatic (Sep 19, 2020)

Austin | River Street Residences | 488 Feet | 42 Floors | Proposed - Page 11 - SkyscraperPage Forum - Skyscraperpage link for daily updates, it's usually active on the Austin page.

*Meet the River Street Residences, Rainey’s Next Game-Changing Tower*
Meet the River Street Residences, Rainey’s Next Game-Changing Tower – TOWERS
(Note that this article is outdated and heights have been adjusted.)



> Texas’ most acclaimed architecture studio could soon bring its tallest building yet to one of Austin’s most famous streets. Rising *48 floors* and *571 feet* at the northeast corner of *Rainey* and *River Streets* in the heart of the Rainey Street District, the project currently known as the *River Street Residences* designed by San Antonio-based architecture firm *Lake Flato *would transform the fast-growing southern end of the downtown skyline with a tower unlike anything we’ve seen on this side of town.
> 
> We’ve known some broad strokes of the tower plan, currently in the early stages of development by firms *River Street Partners* and *High Street Residential, *for more than a year now — but with the presentation of the project to the City of Austin’s Design Commission scheduled later this evening as its builders seek compliance with the city’s Density Bonus Program, we now have our hands on a closer look than ever.




















By

agsatx88










Work has commenced

The height is still in the air for now, but it's around 500 ft.


----------



## Vilatic (Sep 19, 2020)

This tower is 500ft, still 42 fl.


----------



## ()_T (Feb 28, 2009)

This should be moved to under construction and renamed ‘700 River’.

Photo by me


----------

